# just needing some clarication



## redneckdude (Jun 2, 2013)

after i have removed the gold plating from the jewlery and my cell is saturated with gold. do i neutralize with urea or do i pour off the acid keeping the black gold residue in my pyrex dish.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 2, 2013)

wrong (saturated)...and...no! (urea) ....read the process again. In fact it is a good idea to know the process from start to the end before working with it.


----------



## redneckdude (Jun 2, 2013)

I tried reading hokess book but on the pdf file on this forum it doesn't stay in order to well. that's why I am looking for something a little more clear.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 2, 2013)

redneckdude said:


> I tried reading hokess book but on the pdf file on this forum it doesn't stay in order to well. that's why I am looking for something a little more clear.



Try this one;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2480


----------



## squarecoinman (Jun 2, 2013)

redneckdude said:


> I tried reading hokess book but on the pdf file on this forum it doesn't stay in order to well. that's why I am looking for something a little more clear.




search for printed hoke and you will find a very fine version of Hoke´s book that you can print study it well and try to understand the process 


scm


----------



## redneckdude (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for that other version its a lot easy to understand.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 3, 2013)

> after i have removed the gold plating from the jewlery and my cell is saturated with gold. do i neutralize with urea or do i pour off the acid keeping the black gold residue in my pyrex dish.



Since the gold doesn't dissolve in H2SO4, the last one cannot be saturated with gold. The gold is collected in the anode slug, - together with other metals. Some people use urea to get rid of an excess of nitric in AR, - most do not advise this, since there are better methods to do so.* But your sulfuric cell has nothing, quite nothing to do with AR.* You will have to decant the sulfuric, collect the black gold containing residue and wash it (be carefull, sulfuric is likely to get hot with water and may react violently). This black residue has to be refined now by further washings and at last typically dissolving it by the HCl/chlorox method (slower/easier) or AR (fast/full of traps). But in my opinion the method of choice depends much of, what metals you expect in the slug. Normally you will try to get most other metals out, before you dissolve the gold.

This description is not complete and should not be used as a "recipe", but maybe it will help you searching.


----------



## jeneje (Jun 3, 2013)

There are many posts on the subject of sulfuric gold cell here on the forum. Recovery of the black sludge can be a challenge, ie, type of filters to use, how to wash the black powder, remove the drag down, refine the gold, etc... I recommend you do some research here first. 

Ken


----------



## butcher (Jun 3, 2013)

Caution:
Never add water to concentrated sulfuric acid.
Always add the acid to the water.

If we have to ask a bunch of questions to get through a process, it is most likely because we did not do enough research to get an understanding of the process, and jumped in before were ready, this can lead to problems during the process that could easily have been avoided, with a little research before we started, we can always have problems with any process, but with research and a good understanding of what to expect, and how the process should be done and the reactions involved, this understanding helps us to solve those problems as they arise, without that study and research we could easily harm ourselves or others, for a couple of dollars of gold that we will most likely loose from not understanding what we should have by spending a little time in research.

Like jumping out of the airplane before we learn how to put on or use the parachute, not only is it not a good idea, but can lead to bad consequences.

Laser Steve, GSP, and others have spent a lot of their time describing the operation and procedures of how to operate and recover the gold from the concentrated sulfuric acid gold stripping cell, I have not used the cell, but have read tons of information about it over the years, I pretty much know most everything about it, but without experience with it I tend to let others answer any questions concerning it, if and when I decide to use this cell I will review the information again, to refresh my understanding, and to see if I can learn more about it before attempting the procedure, so that I would be able to do the procedure without asking questions, and would have a good understanding of the principles, so when I ran into a problem, I would be able to troubleshoot and solve the problem to get back on track. All of the information needed is Here on the forum, I would just need to be sure I learned to use the parachute before I jumped from the airplane.


----------



## redneckdude (Jun 4, 2013)

I haven't tried using a cell yet I was asking questions about it just curious about. I am still researching on ap and nitric use. right now I am gathering all my materials. I performed my first experiment yesterday to se the effects of acid and Clorox. it was very small test to see reaction. and it went pretty good to. I am taking this very slowly because I don't want to hurt anyone including myself. I thank you all for the advice and wisdom. from your favorite kid in the crane. 

-steve.


----------



## redneckdude (Jun 4, 2013)

I have seen lazersteves tutorials on his site and I have seen the construction of the cell and operation just not the recovering of the gold from the cell. that must be on his dvds. I haven't had a chance to purchase one yet but I think I will. I have watched all of his tutorials and I like his ap method a lot. and the concreting of silver with copper. that one seems to be the least difficult one out of the methods that watched on his site.


----------



## squarecoinman (Jun 4, 2013)

redneckdude said:


> I haven't tried using a cell yet I was asking questions about it just curious about. I am still researching on ap and nitric use. right now I am gathering all my materials. I performed my first experiment yesterday to se the effects of acid and Clorox. it was very small test to see reaction. and it went pretty good to. I am taking this very slowly because I don't want to hurt anyone including myself. I thank you all for the advice and wisdom. from your favorite kid in the crane.
> 
> -steve.




Lazersteve also made a guided tour to the forum you can see the link in his signature. it included a section about safety if you have not yet done so please read it.
Acid and Clorox works fantastic to dissolve gold flakes from Fingers. It was also used in the first world war to make gas and it is very dangerous. Even small amounts 

scm


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe I should add to what I said:
The safety basics are ofcourse a MUST, - I expect everyone knows them. Also I would advise first to get comfortable with conc. H2SO4, work with it in small amounts, learn to dilute it, use it in well documented experiments. But on top of the basics I try always to follow my maxime: *Expect the worst case and be prepared.* That means also, and that is stated here on the forum many times: always start with small amounts. 1 l of conc. H2SO4 is dangerous, but I could (if I wanted, - well, I don't want!) handle the worst case even at home (outside). 200l H2SO4 even diluted is something I leave to professionals, who have the equipment to handle this in a worst case (at least enough large vessels, a safe ground to ensure nothing can get into the canalisation, acid pumps and respiration equipment/light hazmat suits). 100 ml are fastly covered with sand, - 10 l not. Just know, what could happen and have everything near, what you would use and need to stop a desaster. Maybe I am too cautious, but from my voluntary work I know how wrong it can go, if large amounts of even normal household chemicals are to be handled.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 5, 2013)

redneckdude said:


> I have seen lazersteves tutorials on his site and I have seen the construction of the cell and operation just not the recovering of the gold from the cell. that must be on his dvds. I haven't had a chance to purchase one yet but I think I will. I have watched all of his tutorials and I like his ap method a lot. and the concreting of silver with copper. that one seems to be the least difficult one out of the methods that watched on his site.



All of the information about dealing with the black powder from the cell is found in the Guided Tour--> Reaction List---> Black Powder from the Cell link. I do not have a DVD that deals with the Cell.

Steve


----------

